# School of PE class format?



## canyiah (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a question about the school of PE format? I'm registered for the February class coming up. I just want to know from anyone who has taken the course about how many example problems did the instructor get through per 3hr weekday session. Also the assigned homework did the instructor go over how to get the answers in class?


----------



## John QPE (Jan 17, 2014)

You will do more than enough problems, not all that they assign. If you have general questions, you'll likely need to hang out afterwards. They try not to stop for 1 question, we had around 90 people in my online class.

I never felt neglected though, all but one instructor made themself available, every night after class, until the last question was answered at the end of the night.


----------



## canyiah (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 22, 2014)

I have signed up for the Feb-March 2014 weekend online course from School of PE. When I logged in and compared the classes they offer against the NCEES syllabus, I found a lot missing from SoPE's classes being offered. For example, there is no thermodynamics (Heat Mass, and Energy transfer) class, chemistry, instrumentation and data acquisition, safety health and environment, electricity, power and magnetism that is offered. Any thoughts?


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2014)

I would email them. When I took the weekend class for the October 2013 eit other discipline exam, those topics were in there. Their customer service was great when I was taking the class. They were always very responsive.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 22, 2014)

matt267, I emailed them once yesterday and also again today. No response from them yet on this. Maybe they cover it in their 'bonus' section (?)...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2014)

Hopefully they get back to you.

I imagine you're taking the "other discipline" exam?


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 22, 2014)

Hope so too. Correct, I am taking the other discipline exam.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 23, 2014)

amitsahdev said:


> I have signed up for the Feb-March 2014 weekend online course from School of PE. When I logged in and compared the classes they offer against the NCEES syllabus, I found a lot missing from SoPE's classes being offered. For example, there is no thermodynamics (Heat Mass, and Energy transfer) class, chemistry, instrumentation and data acquisition, safety health and environment, electricity, power and magnetism that is offered. Any thoughts?




Is all that stuff still on the exam? I had all of those classes when I took SofPE last fall, but I thought they cut all that stuff out?


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 23, 2014)

Still very much there John Q..in fact..new topics like instrumentation etc. have been added... :i_cry:


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (Jan 23, 2014)

Also, School of PE does cover all these topics in their online course. They just teach is under the 'bonus' section..I got an email today from them confirming this..


----------



## canyiah (Feb 1, 2014)

This is the electrical schedule for the school of pe fe prep course this doesnt include 36 hrs of electrical focussed subjects. Im disappointed in this class schedule this includes classes that dont appear in the electrical exam but to get the free repeat you still have to attend them. If i wasnt so behind in electrical theory I probably would drop the course because there are at least 4 days of classes(statis and dynamics, fluids) where maybe only 1 hr of the class will be useful which seems like a scam. if the FE exam changed then I think their course should reflect the changes I was under the impression that the course would match the new format meaning that the focus will be on electrical. Im still debating if I want to pay for this course or just goto ppi this because this doesnt seem right the only thing thats keeping me is that i can talk to the instructor vs ppis course thats under 1,000 you only get a self study aid and judging from the electrical review book that has 2 stars I dont know if I want to use that. I included the link to the new electrical CBT questions to expect as you can see several of the courses sope are teaching dont apply.

Date Timings
Time Zone Center Subject Course Part Instructor Facility No 02/05/14 07:00 PM - 07:30 PM
Eastern Online Demo Live Web Demo Demo TBA 1 02/10/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Mathematics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Lambert 2 02/11/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Mathematics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Lambert 2 02/12/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Mathematics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Lambert 2 02/13/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Mathematics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Lambert 2 02/17/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Eng Economics &amp; Material Science Refresher/Workshop Mr. Flynn 2 02/18/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Eng Economics &amp; Material Science Refresher/Workshop Mr. Flynn 2 02/19/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Eng Economics &amp; Material Science Refresher/Workshop Mr. Flynn 2 02/20/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Eng Economics &amp; Material Science Refresher/Workshop Mr. Flynn 2 02/24/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Statistics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Lambert 2 02/25/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Statistics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Lambert 2 02/26/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Strength of Materials Refresher/Workshop Mr. Joshi 2 02/27/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Strength of Materials Refresher/Workshop Mr. Joshi 2 03/03/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Statics &amp; Dynamics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Haygood 2 03/04/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Statics &amp; Dynamics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Haygood 2 03/05/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Statics &amp; Dynamics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Haygood 2 03/06/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Statics &amp; Dynamics Refresher/Workshop Mr. Haygood 2 03/10/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Fluids; Ethics; Computational Tools Refresher/Workshop Dr. Kommalapati 2 03/11/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Fluids; Ethics; Computational Tools Refresher/Workshop Dr. Kommalapati 2 03/12/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Fluids; Ethics; Computational Tools Refresher/Workshop Dr. Kommalapati 2 03/13/14 07:30 PM - 10:30 PM
Eastern Online Weekdays Fluids; Ethics; Computational Tools Refresher/Workshop Dr. Kommalapati 2 

FE Exam Specifications - Electrical &amp; Computer Exam link

http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/FE-Ele-CBT-specs_with-ranges.pdf


----------



## Adambb (Apr 22, 2014)

amitsahdev!

woudl you please update me if SoPE has live class for thermo,elec,Chemistry,etc


----------

